# Corals around town



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Been hitting the LFS stores lately so here a few cool things I've seen. 

Big Al's Scar - the have some efflo colonies in their frag tank - they are a bit browned out but still very viable - sale right now for $33 - can't beat that (not sure if they realize what they have). I got one - got good polyp extension right away in my tank. They have some nice xmas tree worms/porites - don't see those that often. They have a few white gorgonians and a decent sized purple one - very unique but unless you have experience with gorgs you may want to stay away. They also have the red gorgs with the white polyps - NPS - don't see those that much.

AK - In their frag tank there are some cool mushrooms/Yumas which look dull/crummy but they colour up quite nicely. They also have "rhizo's" for $150 - I really don't think they are rhizo's but Monomyces but unique corals nonetheless.

R2O - new shipment - really nice high-end Euphyllia (frogspawn, hammers etc..), quite a few really unique chalices. Can't beat the 30% sale. Some SPS frags/colonies left. 

NAFB - new shipment - lots of acans/chalices - lots of variety. They have a couple of nice elegance corals with unique coloration worth it if you into those. If anyone is looking for NPS softies (carnations, sclerno's etc..) - they have some nicely coloured ones (nothing crazy striking). Mix of sun corals - don't get the cladosammia ones unless you are up for a challenge (colder water species).

Canada Corals - they have new shipment of yellow leathers - with the small polyps. The yellow is quite striking and distinct (if you can keep it that way). Just a few left at $55. Whole bunch of larger pink stylo's colonies if you are up for the challenge.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

How about SUM , BAl's Mississauga , DQ , CRS ..ect ?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

sorry bro, that's the extent of my travels. if anyone else has seen cool stuff elsewhere recently - feel free to post.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Those sps colonies at big al's scar are big, no need to line up too.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I picked up one of those red gorginas on Friday from BA in scar. It's dong very well. So far so good. Excellent polyp extension. Wanted to grab one of those acropora in the frag tank but held back. don't know if my lighting is strong enough for them. They had one that was a nice yellow under the LEDs. I've got 4x t5ho. Don't know how well it will do. Any input? 

Still debating on picking one up if there is any left.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

mmatt said:


> I picked up one of those red gorginas on Friday from BA in scar. It's dong very well. So far so good. Excellent polyp extension. Wanted to grab one of those acropora in the frag tank but held back. don't know if my lighting is strong enough for them. They had one that was a nice yellow under the LEDs. I've got 4x t5ho. Don't know how well it will do. Any input?
> 
> Still debating on picking one up if there is any left.


If you put it right near the top you should be OK - get an easy one (I thought I saw some with thicker branches - yongei or tenius)- you may want to stay away from the efflo. Water quality is a different issue. You might want to just start with a couple of monti frags.

The red gorg needs to be fed. You need to squirt coral foods like cyclopeez or reef roids at it daily. They are very beautiful corals.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

noy said:


> The red gorg needs to be fed. You need to squirt coral foods like cyclopeez or reef roids at it daily. They are very beautiful corals.


Really?? That sucks. I don't want to hand feed it, I don't have the time for that. Dangit! I do feed the tank Cyclopeez once twice a week. Also put marine snow in. I guess I'll have to buy some reef roids. Been thinking about it. Been Getting good polyp extension all weekend....


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

mmatt said:


> Really?? That sucks. I don't want to hand feed it, I don't have the time for that. Dangit! I do feed the tank Cyclopeez once twice a week. Also put marine snow in. I guess I'll have to buy some reef roids. Been thinking about it. Been Getting good polyp extension all weekend....


the polyp extension means it wants to feed. check out the video-its the coral feeding on cyclopeez.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Just curious to know the BA pricing on the Red Goni pls? Thx


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Just curious to know the BA pricing on the Red Goni pls? Thx


Red Gorgonians (not Gonioporas)

From what i recall $20-25 for a small colony.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

My apology ... yeah & all I saw was the "Go ...." and assumed it was Goni ... silly me. Guess Goni is what I see in my head all this while ... 

Thanks for clarifying *noy*.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya I think that's what I paid. I found a nice yellow one in Whitby too. A Yellow Sea whip. Both seem to be doing well in the tank.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Ensure that heavy feeding is done daily especially the colorful Gorg's. Am sure they're not photosynthetic.


----------

